# New jamb liners for older windows??



## tartrazine

I have a 1952 house with original windows. After a lot of research I've decided to update and refinish them rather that tossing them out for vinyl inserts. They have some water stains but are in very good shape with no rot so they don't need to be "rebuilt".

First I need to update the jamb liners and weather stripping. There doesn't seem to be much info available or even many suppliers of replacement jamb liners. Here are the a couple I saw:
http://jamblinersusa.com/installation.php
http://www.oldfashionedwindows.com/jamb liners.htm

Does anyone have any experience with this or have any advice about what jamb liners to use?

The windows are on metal jamb liners now with springs in them, so no weights and chambers to insulate. Attached is a picture of how they are now.

Thanks


----------



## Just Bill

That is a lot of work to do on windows that will still be drafty and inefficient, but your choice. New jamb liners will definitely improve the operation of the window, and probably help the drafts. I would go with the vinyl liners. I have seen the others and they do little to improve anything about old windows.


----------



## Tom Struble

you may even want to pull the inside trim and make sure it's insulated well


----------



## ralphdibney

Hello.

I have the very similarly designed sash and jamb. Can you tell me how this sash is removed from the frame (or where I can find this information)? I need to remove the sash to work on the bottom rail.

Thank you for any advice on the removal.


----------



## Jkslate

ralphdibney said:


> Hello.
> 
> I have the very similarly designed sash and jamb. Can you tell me how this sash is removed from the frame (or where I can find this information)? I need to remove the sash to work on the bottom rail.
> 
> Thank you for any advice on the removal.


There is usually a piece of wood strip called a "stop" that, if painted, can be scored with a razor knife to separate the paint. You can then pry the stops off of each side and remove the sash. However, sometimes the wooden stops aren't small strips of wood and the casing will need to be removed in order to pull the stops off. It just depends on that particular casing job.


----------



## Ron6519

Do you have storm windows on these units? Replacing the metal liners with vinyl will help with thermal tranference of the cold from the exterior, but adding storms, with a good weatherstripping will help more.
The exterior glazing compound on the pictured window is in need of attention. That will also cause air and water infiltration.
Ron


----------

